# Skippershe Needs Your Prayers!!



## wolfwood

I am still shaking and I'll apologize now - there is no _good_ way to write this....

I just got of the phone with Skippershe. Dawn's husband, Pat, had a heart attack last night and passed away. It was a short call but she did have time to tell me that she has been and will be surrounded by family who have come in from near & far, and that her little boy does not yet know what happened. He was already asleep last night and slept through the paramedics, etc. Some how, Dawn held it together this morning to get him off to school for a normal day. What amazing strength!

You may recall that it was Pat's brother who was attacked and killed by dogs in Dec. How much can one family endure?

Dawn - one of our own - needs our prayers and very special thoughts, today and in the many months to come. Is there anyone who lives nearby?


----------



## Yianni

Dawn,
I'm really saddened by the news of Pat's passing. 
He really was one of those kind of guys you liked as soon as you met him. One of the good ones!
Please please let me know if I can help in any way.

Louie


----------



## PDX_Doug

I'm sitting here trying to think what to type, and there all no words...

Dawn, you have our deepest condolences, and we will be holding you in our thoughts and prayers.

It's good to know that family is in town right now. Unfortunately, it was for the funeral of Pat's brother and to add this onto the grief they are already suffering is unimaginable.

Doug and Shannon


----------



## rdvholtwood

Dawn,

I am at a loss for words and having a hard time in finding the right words to express our deepest sympathy.

Please know that Donna and I will keep you in our thoughts and prayers.

May God watch over you and your family at this very special time of need.

Rick and Donna


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Speechless takes on a whole new meaning. I have such a heavy heart from this news. Dawn, I am so very very sorry. Please know you are loved and cared about deeply and we are here for you.
Doxie


----------



## anne72

Dawn,

So sorry to hear of you loss, there are no words that can be said other than you and your family are in our thoughts. I hope it helps to know that your Outback family supports you in this difficult time. May God's light be with you in this dark time.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Dawn,

As with everyone else, I'm at a loss for words. I've considered you a great friends for a few years now, even though we've never met.

Please know that you and your family are in our prays an I wish you the best during these troubling times.

If there is anything I can do...please don't hesitate to ask.

Jim


----------



## MaeJae

I read the post and found myself
just looking at the monitor but,
really looking at nothing at all...

No words can comfort right now. Even if 
I had a word I could speak(type).... I am speechless.

Prayers. Prayers are what I have right now.
For Dawn and her precious little boy.
Also for Pat's already grieving family...

MaeJae


----------



## tdvffjohn

Dawn, You and your family will be in my prayers

John


----------



## AZthunderations

I never have the right words in times like this. It seems like words can't show the emotions that the heart feels. I didn't know Pat, but know I would have liked him. My families thoughts and prayers go out to Dawn and her son in this time of spiritual need. For a family to loose two loved ones in such a short time span seems unbarable. My only thought for Dawn is to try to celebrate Pat's life. I know it's hard to think about at this time, but the memories will always be with you. God Bless.


----------



## Nathan

We are all terribly saddened by this news. A loss for words is an understatement.

Dawn, we are keeping you and your family in our prayers.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

I spoke with Dawn a short while ago and although her heart is breaking, I truly believe she posesses the strength and determination she will need in the coming hours, days, months...etc.

I reminded her she has this huge loving supportive Outbacker family. She managed to laugh a couple times in the conversation, bless her heart and sweet disposition









Times like this is when we know this is more than just an ordinary forum...we are Family


----------



## clarkely

Dawn,
My arms are extended to give you the warmest of Hugs and to let the tears flow..........

there are no words.............

We will pray for Pats passing and for You & Your Son and extended family.........

May god find a way to shine a light for you in this dark time.

Sincerely Clarke & Family


----------



## folsom_five

Dawn,

We are very sorry for your great loss. Prayers are with you and your family.

God Bless,
Greg and family


----------



## 'Ohana

Dawn, 
Ed and I are so, so sorry for your loss. We will pray for you and your family and if there is absolutely anything we could ever do for you please ask. 
-Hope


----------



## outback loft

Dawn, my condolences go out to you. I am not the greatest when it comes to these things so all can say is again my condolences go out to you.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Dawn, 
Stacie and I are so sorry for your loss- You and your family are/will be in our thoughts now and in the future. I, like Maejae- am having trouble writing my thoughts. I cant even comprehend what you and your family are going through. Just know you have a huge extended family here for support, and our shoulders are broad.

And if you need a quick smile, take a peek at Doxie's sunglasses! (and I know she has more...)


----------



## RizFam

Dear Dawn & Michael,

I am shocked to read this, my heart is breaking for you. 
Please know that I am here, and I am your friend. 
If you need anything just ask. 
You are all in my thoughts and prayers.

Love,
Tami


----------



## Fanatical1

Dawn, you have our heart felt condolences. Your family is in our prayers and we truly sorry for your lost.

Mark


----------



## Lady Di

Dawn,

You did great getting your son off to school. Right now you must be hurting bad.

My condolences to you and all his family over this loss.

Our prayers are with you for God's peace to comfort you during this time.

Rita


----------



## Rollrs45

I am very sorry to hear about your loss. Take care of yourself and know you are in our prayers.

Mike, Marcy & Lily


----------



## FlashG

Dawn,

I can't come up with the words to adequately express our concern and sympathy.

We will certainly keep you and your family in our prayers.

Jay and Audrey


----------



## ember

Dawn,
Please know that we are thinking of you and your family, and sending our love and prayers across the miles!
May God shine his light upon you and your family, and guide you safely through these rough waters!
Love,
Stacey and Ember


----------



## Carey

At a loss also.. Our prayers are with you.

Carey & Crystal


----------



## N7OQ

Dawn,
I'm in total shock right now and don't know what to say. My heart goes out to you and your family. You are one of the most positive kind people on this forum and I have always looked up to you. Please know that I will be praying very hard for you. 
Bill


----------



## swanny

we send our prayers and sympathy.

god bless you, the Swanson's


----------



## fourwalls

Dawn, Our prayers are with you and your son. Be strong as we know you can. 
Kathy & Randy


----------



## bradnjess

Dawn, like so many other members family here I was stunned to read this sad news. Even though our families have never met we feel as if we've known you for quite a while through your always thoughtful and sincere post. Please know that you and your son will be in our prayers tonight and the days to come.

Brad and Jessica


----------



## camping479

I couldn't believe it when I read this, we will be praying for Dawn and her family....

blessings,

Mike


----------



## H2oSprayer

Dawn - We are deeply saddened by this terrible news. Please know that you and your family are in our thought and prayers.


----------



## sparetime17935

Our prayers are with you and your family . Sorry for you loss .


----------



## jozway

As i sit here crying reading all the posts i just dont know what could be said by me to make a difference. It's amazing how short life can be sometimes. 
Dawn you are truly a very strong women and will be in our thoughts and prayers.
The Elsholz Family


----------



## BigBadBrain

Dawn,
I don't know what to say. I'm sorry.

We will keep you in our thoughts.

Brian and Caroline


----------



## Northern Wind

Dawn, we are so sorry to hear of your loss, our prayers and thoughts are with you and your family.

Steve and Ruth


----------



## Camping Fan

There are no words that can take away the pain of a life cut far too short. You and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## Chabbie1

Dawn,
I am so very sorry. I have never met you personally, but feell like I know you and Pat from all the positive comments here in this family. 
Know that you and your family are in our prayers and hearts! We will be praying for you. 
May God be with you always,
Trish and family


----------



## prevish gang

Dawn,
I am truly sorry that this is something that you have to go through. No family should have to endure the kind of loss your family is facing. You are in our thoughts.
The Prevish gang


----------



## Colorado Outbacker

Dawn

You have always been one of my favorite contributors to this forum! I do not know you personally but find myself feeling helpless right now as if one of my dearest friends is horribly hurting and I simply can't do anything in my power to make it better. I am sitting here just plain numb for your pain. I am so sorry!

Tony


----------



## MaeJae

Ever since I read the original post I have 
been thinking of little else... returning and
re-reading... Trying to think of something...
anything to say.
...my head reeling with thoughts.
The only word that came to mind over 
and over is unfathomable.


I remembered a post I made for another member
of our Outbacker family...

This is VERY true


> Words are just jumbled letters put together, unless...
> They are backed with caring and friendship.
> 
> Every word here. Each, filled with feeling, caring, friendship and prayer...
> 
> These are real words. Just know that your Outbacker family is here
> to listen and to encourage you as you go through this difficult time!
> 
> Many prayers of comfort for you!
> MaeJae


Dawn,
Just know that I am thinking of you.
I am praying for you...
I am praying for your son.
MaeJae


----------



## California Jim

Unbelievable. Dawn I'm so sorry. I'm only minutes away if you need ANYTHING. Please send me a note or call. I'll PM my number.


----------



## Paul

Wow, Dawn I was floored when I read the post. I am very sorry for your loss. Our prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## z-family




----------



## clarkely

i keep coming back and dropping tears and saying a prayer.........May God find a way to show you light.........our prayers are with you!!

Clarke, Mary & Family


----------



## Crismon4

.....words can't express our shock and sadness. Please know that we're here for you and thinking of you.....take care Dawn!

Tricia, Gordon, Robert & Jesse


----------



## Airboss

I'm speachless. After meeting your family we instantly considered you, Pat and Michael as a part of our own. There is just no way to express how sad we both are. Our thoughts, prayers and sincerest conolences are with you and Michael.


----------



## Joonbee

I am also speechless and can not believe what I am reading. I am so sorry for your loss and being a new father could not imagine. Our thoughts and prayers will be with you and your son in this time of great loss.

Jim, Kristen and Baby James


----------



## mswalt

Dawn,

I'm so sorry. I don't know quite what to say excpet that you have my deepst condolences.

May you find the comfort you need at this time.

Mark


----------



## BritsOnTour

Dawn, deepest sympathizes to you and your son.

You are in our thoughts, Ali


----------



## Scoutr2

So sorry, Dawn. Our hearts are saddened by your loss. Even though we've never met, you seem like a dear friend, through the magic of Outbackers.

Please know that you and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.

Mike, Sherry, and Erica


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

This is VERY true


> Words are just jumbled letters put together, unless...
> *They are backed with caring and friendship.*
> 
> Every word here. Each, filled with feeling, caring, friendship and prayer...
> 
> These are real words. Just know that your Outbacker family is here
> to listen and to encourage you as you go through this difficult time!





> So well put Mae Jae
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn, they are just words but when they come from this family, they are OUTbacked up with caring and friendship.


----------



## jnk36jnk

Dawn, It all seems to have been said, so listen to the words of our hearts. So sad, so sorry. Dean & Jodi


----------



## W Podboy

Dawn,
Marie and I are sorry for your loss.
Remember that we are not to far away and if you need anything, anything at all, please call


----------



## SmkSignals

I am in shock !! I can not believe what I just read in the first post of this thread.

Dawn and Michael, I am so, so sorry for your loss. I have no idea what else to say!

I am around the corner if you need anything or any help !!

- Kurt T.


----------



## ftroop

Dawn,

Our prayers will be with you two through this time. Stay strong and be there for your son. You have an awesome amount of energy to help you.

Jonathan, Ruth, and our Ftroop gang.


----------



## ssrrchase

Dawn,

Please know that Mary and my prayers are with you.

-Steve


----------



## 4ME

Dawn,
I can't imagine what your going through right now but A giant hug for you!
If I can do anything (really) please don't hesitate.
I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.

Ed


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Dawn wants everyone to know she is seeing the posts and it all means so much to her and she feels loved







, but not ready to post yet, but will soon.
Her house is chaos with friends, relatives, phones, etc as you all probably have experienced under the same circumstances. She is afraid of the aftermath, when everyone leaves and reality is there. My heart is breaking for her. She said when they sat Michael down to tell him they had some sad news, he asked her if his daddy died. Blew her away. Dawns strength is strong and you can hear it in her voice, but the chaos is keeping her busy.Please give her some Outbacker pats and hugs to keep pushing forward.

They are working on the details, but she said that MAYBE Wed or Thurs next week for services, they want to have the reception at her house in the big back yard Pat built and scatter his ashes in the ocean as he loved fishing and being SkipperShe, she has vessel connections









She was VERY touched that California Jim showed up today with platter of Spag and Garlic Bread I think she said. Big Hugs to you Outbacker Jim, what a guy!

It's all so incredibly sad with Pat passing the day after his brothers funeral, that is why so much family is in town. Can you imagine the impact on that family? Big extra hugs to Pat's brother whom Dawn said is taking it very very hard.

Pat's Employer and fellow employees loved him dearly and the employer is helping Dawn very much with the expenses. Thank you to Pat's employer for being so generous.

We Love You Dawn!


----------



## sleecjr

Dawn,

We are very sorry for your loss. Our prayers will be with you though this sad time.

Lee, Any and Bella


----------



## RizFam

Thank You Tawnya for the update. 
Please send Dawn my Love!

Tami


----------



## dunn4

Many thoughts and prayers for you, your son, and family. Some of us may have no memories to share but may those close to you have endless stories of love, kindness, and laughter to fill your days and offer you some bit of peace.

Peace be with you, the Dunn Family.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

Dawn - our deepest heartfelt condolences go out to you. Our prayers will be with you and your family.

Kind Regards,

Curtis and Micah


----------



## Husker92

We are very sorry to hear about your loss.

Steve


----------



## Mrs Crawfish

Dawn, 
Leon and I were saddened to read of your loss. I cannot find adequate words to convey our deep sympathy. Please know that you will be in our thoughts and prayers in the coming days and weeks. We hope that the outpouring of Outbacker love will give you some comfort during this most difficult time.

Margaret


----------



## mrw3gr

Kelly and I are shocked by your loss. It seems like only yesterday that we were having fun at Zion and now this....You are in our thoughts and prayers.

Bill, Kelly, Jack and Caitlin


----------



## 3LEES

Dawn,

I just read this and was stunned. You and I shared a common bond...we both have a young son. I cannot fathom the grief the two of you are experiencing.

Please know that you and Michael are in our prayers. I will make sure you are on my church's prayer list.

Dan, Sherry and Lee


----------



## 5th Time Around

Dawn,

Our heartfelt condolences to you and your son. Know that
We are thinking of you and in our prayers.

Cliff & Jennifer


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Jamie from ScottandJamie ( Scott recently passed away suddenly at age 32) has offered to be phone support to Dawn when Dawn is ready. Jamie knows all to well the suddness of Dawn's tragedy, and Jamie has 2 little boys to raise, one being Michaels age.

Thank you Jamie!


----------



## rdvholtwood

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Jamie from ScottandJamie ( Scott recently passed away suddenly at age 32) has offered to be phone support to Dawn when Dawn is ready. Besides knowin all to well the suddness of Dawn's tragedy, Jamie has 2 little boys to raise, one being Michaels age.
> 
> Thank you Jamie!


Thats really nice! We are truly an outbacker family..Thanks Jamie!


----------



## Morgueman

Dawn - Laurie and I are shocked and deeply saddened over the enormous tragedies you are facing. Rest assured that Pat will always be watching over the family and continuing to appreciate you. Our deepest thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.

Sincerely,
Eric and Laurie


----------



## CampingTeachers

Dawn-

I read the post this morning & this is the first time I've felt like I could sit down & type to add our condolences to the many others you've already received from others in the outbackers family. We are so shocked by the losses you & your family have experienced & find there are no words to express how deeply sorry we are. Please know that we, like so many others, will be holding you & Michael up in prayer.

Neil & Shelley


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Some of you have asked where to send cards or flowers. Below is the information for Pat's funeral and the funeral home information.

On edit: I decided afterwards maybe it isn't best to make the information public. Please contact myself or Judi ( Wolfwood) via pm and will be happy to provide the information. Thanks!

FYI, a handful of us are going in together for a very nice arrangement and you are more than welcome to join us. Please pm me if this is of interest to you.


----------



## ember

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Some of you have asked where to send cards or flowers. Below is the information for Pat Finicum's funeral and the funeral home information.
> 
> On edit: I decided afterwards maybe it isn't best to make the information public. Please contact myself or Judi ( Wolfwood) via pm and will be happy to provide the information. Thanks!
> 
> FYI, a handful of us are going in together for a very nice arrangement and you are more than welcome to join us. Please pm me if this is of interest to you.


Again Good thinking Dox!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

ember said:


> Some of you have asked where to send cards or flowers. Below is the information for Pat Finicum's funeral and the funeral home information.
> 
> On edit: I decided afterwards maybe it isn't best to make the information public. Please contact myself or Judi ( Wolfwood) via pm and will be happy to provide the information. Thanks!
> 
> FYI, a handful of us are going in together for a very nice arrangement and you are more than welcome to join us. Please pm me if this is of interest to you.


Again Good thinking Dox!!

[/quote]

I had "help" in the thinking dept., sometimes my thinker doesn't work


----------



## prevish gang

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Some of you have asked where to send cards or flowers. Below is the information for Pat Finicum's funeral and the funeral home information.
> 
> On edit: I decided afterwards maybe it isn't best to make the information public. Please contact myself or Judi ( Wolfwood) via pm and will be happy to provide the information. Thanks!
> 
> FYI, a handful of us are going in together for a very nice arrangement and you are more than welcome to join us. Please pm me if this is of interest to you.


This is not intended to be a criticism, but although flowers are nice, they can be considered a waste of money. Wouldn't something like an educational fund be a better way to help any monies sent grow to help Michael go to college one day since Dawn is going to be a one income home now? I would be willing to contribute to that. Perhaps cards would be a way to express condolences in addition to that and you could monitor who got her address.

Darlene


----------



## wolfwood

Thanks for your suggestion, Darlene. Much wiull depend on the response we get. $100 doesn't make for much of an 'educationa l fund' ...

Any/all creative ideas and/or comments should be sent to either Tawnya or myself *BY PM OR EMAIL* by end of day Tuesday. T, myself, & Doug will make a decision shortly thereafter but, *please*, *NO* discussion here.


----------



## mbakers

Dawn,
Me and my family are so sorry for your loss. Our prayers are for you and your family.

Mark


----------



## mountainlady56

Dawn,
I can't imagine what you're feeling, right now, after first losing his brother and then your husband. You know I'll keep you in my prayers. I pray that God will surround you with His Angels to give you the strength you need to face the coming days, and comfort you along the way. 
To help with your son, there is a book about death to help children understand, usually found at Christian book stores and hospice offices. I found it very helpful when my oldest son's grandfather died when my son was just 6.
I admire the strength you showed by keeping it together to send your son off to school. That, alone, shows you're a fighter and a survivor. If you need to talk, just give me a call. I'm PMing you my number.
God bless you and yours,
Darlene


----------



## cabullydogs

Dawn,

Your family has our thoughts and sorrow as well. Please accept a big California hug for you and your son from us.

Stay strong.........

Scott, Meredith, Sydney, and Kylie


----------



## mike

Dawn, I know that we pm'd awhile back about another subj and u seem like one of the nicest people on this site. I really wish u and the family the best. My father died when I was realitively young and my best memories are of us camping. Reading this thread is tought because i believe that everyone on this site realizes the importance of family and are truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

spoke with Dawn a while ago and she sounds pretty good, bless her heart. She said 3 of Pat's friends were over taking down all the Christmas lights setting the zones for the sprinklers. Hmmm...Christmas lights and sprinklers in the same sentence?







She said it was 85 degrees 
today









She asked me tell all of you thank you so much for all the positive posts and well wishes, they mean so much to her.


----------



## drobe5150

To Dawn and Michael
Darrel was reading the posts and saw this sad news. You and Michael have our deepest sympathy and our thoughts and prayers are with you. 
Darrel and Katie


----------



## wolfwood

Last call


----------



## nonny

My home computer is broken and won't be replaced for awhile. I signed on today from work, which I never do because it goes against policy. Anyway, I read this and my heart aches for all of them. I can definitely relate and will have all of them and all of you who know them and share in their grief in my prayers.


----------



## prevish gang

No more suggestions from here. Just waiting on the decision.


----------



## rdvholtwood

Dawn,

Just wanted to let you know that we are still thinking of you and that we are sending lots of prayers your way.

Rick and Donna


----------



## wolfwood

prevish gang said:


> No more suggestions from here. Just waiting on the decision.


All who took part in this private gift have been personally notified.


----------



## Thor

Dawn

I just logged on and read this thread...OMG

I am at a complete loss for words. Helen & I and will be thinking of you and your entire family. You will be in our hearts and prayers tonight.

Thor


----------



## OregonCampin

Dawn - We are very sorry. Please know that you are in our thoughts right now.

Shannon & Mike


----------



## 4ME

Dawn,
Speaking for many Outbackers!
Know that we all will be there with you tomorrow in soul if not in body!


----------



## ember

We are thinking of you, and will keep you in our prayers as long as you need!!
Ember and Stacey


----------



## MaeJae

Dawn and Michael,

Just a note to say that we are lifting you up in our prayers.

MaeJae









"Courage doesn't always roar. Sometimes courage is the quiet voice at the end of the day saying, "I will try again tomorrow." 
Mary Anne Radmacher


----------



## wolfwood

Dawn, the candles are all burning brightly at Wolfwood, our spirits are with you, and our arms are wrapped tightly around you both.

Let the world hold _you_ up for awhile!


----------



## RizFam

Dawn, you and Michael are in my Heart, my Thoughts and my Prayers!

Love,
Tami


----------



## mountainlady56

Dawn and Michael,
Just a quick note to let you know you're still in my thoughts and prayers. Just wish so many miles didn't separate us, so I could give you a big hug. They always seem to help. I can imagine you and Michael are giving each other lots of hugs. He looks like a "huggy" little guy!!








Sending hugs across the miles, and God bless you and yours!
Darlene


----------



## BeachHut

I am so stunned as I sit here with tears streaming. I have been without internet for a month and the first site I went to this morning after the repairman left was Outbackers to get caught up with all I have missed. All other issues and thoughts in my mind have rushed into perspective as my heart breaks for you and Michael and your entire family. As many others have said, words do not do justice to the emotions we are feeling in your behalf.

You are in our thoughts and prayers and Pat will forever be in our memories and hearts. When the chaos settles down and the reality sets in, know that we are just a phone call way and a short drive down I5 and we can be there.

Our deepest sympathy,

Joe, Gwen, Kyren and Makena


----------



## Insomniak

I was just notified of this tragedy today by our good friend and neighbor mbakers (Mark). I too can't find the words to express our heartfelt sorrow and sympathy. If there's anything we can do, we'll be there. I would be more than happy to contribute to any collection that's been started.


----------



## clarkely

May you continually feel our thoughts and prayers, and may the embrace you both with "Huge Hugs"..........you both will be continually in our prayers in an effort to help you both through your days and give you both strength through this tragedy.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Insomniak said:


> I was just notified of this tragedy today by our good friend and neighbor mbakers (Mark). I too can't find the words to express our heartfelt sorrow and sympathy. If there's anything we can do, we'll be there. I would be more than happy to contribute to any collection that's been started.


I pm'd you


----------



## rdvholtwood

Please know that continued thoughts, prayers, and hugs are headed your way at this time of need. May God shine upon you and give you strength during this time of need.

Rick and Donna


----------



## Fusionman

I got on to Outbackers this evening for the first time in several weeks when I read about Dawn's husband Pat. I just stopped and couldn't believe what I just read. After reading some of the condolences, I told my wife Paula and together we read all the rest, still in shock.

We just met Dawn and Pat last year at the Southern California rally. They did such a great job getting it all together and they were so fun to be with. We told her to put our names down for the next rally.

Dawn and Michael, you have our deepest sympathy and know that we are thinking of you.

Paula and Steve Visser


----------



## Insomniak

I would like to make a trip to visit Dawn and Michael at some point in the near future just to see how they're doing and lend any support we can. They are only about 20 minutes from where we live. There's still a little money left in the collection that Doxie started, but if anybody else would like to open their hearts (and their pocketbooks), maybe we can really help make a dent in the cost of the funeral and give them a little something to keep going while Dawn gets her feet under her.

I can coordinate delivery of any gift with Doxie, so if you would like to help out, let's plan for something in the next week or so. Dawn has been a great inspiration for all of us here, and has worked tirelessly organizing events that provided many members with hours and days of fun and comeraderie. Now it's our turn to say "thank you and we are here for you in this most difficult time".

Many thanks to those who have already contributed, and thank you in advance to any other members who would like to add to the gift fund. Your kindness and generosity will most certainly be appreciated by one very neat lady as she makes the transition to a new life full of uncertainty and challenges.

Kevin


----------



## PDX_Doug

Insomniak said:


> I would like to make a trip to visit Dawn and Michael at some point in the near future just to see how they're doing and lend any support we can. They are only about 20 minutes from where we live. There's still a little money left in the collection that Doxie started, but if anybody else would like to open their hearts (and their pocketbooks), maybe we can really help make a dent in the cost of the funeral and give them a little something to keep going while Dawn gets her feet under her.
> 
> I can coordinate delivery of any gift with Doxie, so if you would like to help out, let's plan for something in the next week or so. Dawn has been a great inspiration for all of us here, and has worked tirelessly organizing events that provided many members with hours and days of fun and comeraderie. Now it's our turn to say "thank you and we are here for you in this most difficult time".
> 
> Many thanks to those who have already contributed, and thank you in advance to any other members who would like to add to the gift fund. Your kindness and generosity will most certainly be appreciated by one very neat lady as she makes the transition to a new life full of uncertainty and challenges.
> 
> Kevin


I would also like to let anyone interested know that a deposit account has been set up for Dawn and Michael through Wells Fargo Bank. You can make a deposit to the account at any Wells Fargo branch. If anyone is interested please contact me and I can pass on the information you will need.

I don't want anyone to feel pressured to participate, but for those who would like to help out the avenue is available. That said, at times members have been generous enough to contribute to the financial welfare of Outbackers.com, and it is always appreciated. At this time however, if you have been thinking of making a donation to the site I would like to suggest that doing something to help Dawn out instead would be a much appreciated alternative.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Colorado Campers

Dawn,
My Heart goes out to you and your son, I too have just learned of your loss. My thoughts and prayers are also with you in the tough times that lay ahead for the both of you. Remember you will always have your _Outback _family for support.


----------



## goneflyfishin

Dawn,

In repeating others, the words are just not there.
We can't imagine and we are just so sorry for you & your son.
We only hope & pray that his loving memories can get you all through.

Tammy & Sam


----------



## RizFam

PDX_Doug said:


> I would like to make a trip to visit Dawn and Michael at some point in the near future just to see how they're doing and lend any support we can. They are only about 20 minutes from where we live. There's still a little money left in the collection that Doxie started, but if anybody else would like to open their hearts (and their pocketbooks), maybe we can really help make a dent in the cost of the funeral and give them a little something to keep going while Dawn gets her feet under her.
> 
> I can coordinate delivery of any gift with Doxie, so if you would like to help out, let's plan for something in the next week or so. Dawn has been a great inspiration for all of us here, and has worked tirelessly organizing events that provided many members with hours and days of fun and comeraderie. Now it's our turn to say "thank you and we are here for you in this most difficult time".
> 
> Many thanks to those who have already contributed, and thank you in advance to any other members who would like to add to the gift fund. Your kindness and generosity will most certainly be appreciated by one very neat lady as she makes the transition to a new life full of uncertainty and challenges.
> 
> Kevin


I would also like to let anyone interested know that a deposit account has been set up for Dawn and Michael through Wells Fargo Bank. You can make a deposit to the account at any Wells Fargo branch. If anyone is interested please contact me and I can pass on the information you will need.

I don't want anyone to feel pressured to participate, but for those who would like to help out the avenue is available. That said, at times members have been generous enough to contribute to the financial welfare of Outbackers.com, and it is always appreciated. *At this time however, if you have been thinking of making a donation to the site I would like to suggest that doing something to help Dawn out instead would be a much appreciated alternative.
*
Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Thanks Doug, I will that this year!


----------



## ember

RizFam said:


> I would like to make a trip to visit Dawn and Michael at some point in the near future just to see how they're doing and lend any support we can. They are only about 20 minutes from where we live. There's still a little money left in the collection that Doxie started, but if anybody else would like to open their hearts (and their pocketbooks), maybe we can really help make a dent in the cost of the funeral and give them a little something to keep going while Dawn gets her feet under her.
> 
> I can coordinate delivery of any gift with Doxie, so if you would like to help out, let's plan for something in the next week or so. Dawn has been a great inspiration for all of us here, and has worked tirelessly organizing events that provided many members with hours and days of fun and comeraderie. Now it's our turn to say "thank you and we are here for you in this most difficult time".
> 
> Many thanks to those who have already contributed, and thank you in advance to any other members who would like to add to the gift fund. Your kindness and generosity will most certainly be appreciated by one very neat lady as she makes the transition to a new life full of uncertainty and challenges.
> 
> Kevin


I would also like to let anyone interested know that a deposit account has been set up for Dawn and Michael through Wells Fargo Bank. You can make a deposit to the account at any Wells Fargo branch. If anyone is interested please contact me and I can pass on the information you will need.

I don't want anyone to feel pressured to participate, but for those who would like to help out the avenue is available. That said, at times members have been generous enough to contribute to the financial welfare of Outbackers.com, and it is always appreciated. *At this time however, if you have been thinking of making a donation to the site I would like to suggest that doing something to help Dawn out instead would be a much appreciated alternative.
*
Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Thanks Doug, I will that this year!








[/quote]

Me Too!


----------



## BlueWedge

Dawn,

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this time of great loss.

The Jacksons


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Dawn sends her love to everyone and taking the time needed to work through it all and attending bereavment classes. Please continue to keep her and her son in your thoughts and prayers as she works through this difficult time


----------



## N7OQ

Dawn hang in there, you and your Son are in my prayers and I send hugs to both of you. I really miss you and all your positive posts and look forward to the day you get back on but by all means take all the time you need we will always be here for you.


----------



## ember

N7OQ said:


> Dawn hang in there, you and your Son are in my prayers and I send hugs to both of you. I really miss you and all your positive posts and look forward to the day you get back on but by all means take all the time you need we will always be here for you.


We feel the same!!!


----------



## bradnjess

ember said:


> Dawn hang in there, you and your Son are in my prayers and I send hugs to both of you. I really miss you and all your positive posts and look forward to the day you get back on but by all means take all the time you need we will always be here for you.


We feel the same!!!
[/quote]
Same here, I couldn't have said it any better. Looking forward to you being back around here when you're ready.

Brad


----------



## louvel1

Dawn, I haven't been around in a while and was lurking when I ran across the the sad news. I want to offer you my deepest condolences and am very sorry for your loss.

Louis Velez


----------

